# Looking to STAGE(intern) while in Chicago !



## randolph209 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm actually looking to stage for a night or two at a awesome restaurant in Chicago while on vacation there. I will be going October1 - 8th not that far away from now. I was wondering if I could get any advice on how to go by doing this?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Would you mind going to Winnetka?

This is a cool place. The owner, Chef Michael Lachowicz, is a great guy. I'd call between 11:00~1:00, ask for him.

*MICHAEL*
64 Green Bay Road, Winnetka, IL 60093, 847-441-3100


----------



## randolph209 (Sep 18, 2013)

Anything that will broaden my culinary experience is perfect for me!


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Let us know if it works out-----That might be very interesting.---Mike------


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Have you researched which restaurants you would like to work in this city? The possibilities are endless, but you should definitely start looking around and start trying to call a few places to explain your situation and see if they may be able to help. The worst they can say is no, right?

This may sound weird, but I also suggest looking through the F&B Job Postings on craigslist. I have helped many a friend (and myself) set up stages/jobs from leads I've found there.


----------



## randolph209 (Sep 18, 2013)

So I called Michael restaurant and I didn't get a answer so I did leave a message. I said that I was inquiring about a internship for a night, no reply yet, I called yesterday. Should I call again?


----------



## randolph209 (Sep 18, 2013)

Alinea restaurant looks amazing but I feel after looking at the photo gallery that it may be way out of my league, should I call and at least see if they will except ?


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

You can call and try, but being they are the only 3* restaurant in the city I can almost guarantee you that they are flooded with applications and resumes. They can be picky. I would try to look up other great restaurants that are not as recognized as I feel your odds of success would be better with them.

Keep searching, calling, and leaving messages. Your biggest hurdle to overcome is that you are on a limited timeframe and most places that are hiring are definitely looking for something more than a one time 2-3 nights (including the places I work at). Nonetheless, best of luck on your search and hopefully you can find something.


----------

